# Multiplicador Electrónico para Encoder Incremental



## pou (Ago 29, 2011)

en este pdf. explican como hacer un multiplicador x1, x2 y x4 para las señales A y B para un encoder incremental. con una salida de pulsos y otra de direccion.




para el circuito x4, tambien se pueden sacar 2 señales de pulsos Up y Down, bastaria con 1 puerta AND, con las entradas pulso y direccion, y otra AND con las entradas pulso y direccion invertida.


----------

